# Ariens direct swapout engine replacement



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have an Ariens 7 hp model 924028 008001 ST724 I think it was new in 1978. What is a good direct bolt on engine replacement, one that does not require a whole reconfiguration of the workings and is suitable as not to over power the transmission or blower assembly?

Thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

harb or freight predator 212cc


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Predator should work well for you. Frequently on sale for $99.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Harbor Freight 420 cc*

I see the 212cc 5hp recommended alot. Has anyone put on the 420 cc 13hp model? Is the installation similar to the 212cc model?


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Thank you all.*
Will a 5 HP be enough go since it is replacing a 7 HP? We do get a lot of snow here most winters.

Thanks ron3033


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Shryp
Is the snow blower in your avatar like my Ariens 7 hp model 924028 008001 ST724 I think it was new in 1978...... with the predator 212cc engine on it?

Thanks ron3033


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a late 1970s and an early 1980s with Predator engines on them and they both run great. They were originally 8 and 7 HP and now have 212cc engines on them. Plenty of power.

Here is the 1980s model:
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/5279080661.html

Found the one from my avatar as well:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/877-repainted-my-blower.html

Also, the 212cc is more like 7 HP. The 196cc Hondas are usually marketed as 6.5 HP. People who use the 212cc engine say it has more power then their worn out 8 HP engines. Granted an old engine compared to a new one isn't quite fair.

Also, the Predator has a $99 coupon that is active right now. Expires 11/30/15.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank You Shryp Great info Thanks ron3033
&#55357;&#56615; &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Shryp, Great info ron3033
&#55357;&#56615; &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

bpahlm79 said:


> I see the 212cc 5hp recommended alot. Has anyone put on the 420 cc 13hp model? Is the installation similar to the 212cc model?


I did the 420cc swap on my Ariens. Being a larger motor than stock, I had to make a new mounting plate to bolt the motor to. Also a new pulley and belt were needed. Check out my thread if you want to see what I did...32inch Ariens Restoration and Repower


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got a Briggs Polar Force 1150 series engine 250cc with very low hours and perfect condition if your interested. Has ball bearing pto, 1" x 2 3/4" shaft, and 60 watt ac power to handle a headlight and hand warmers. It's from an Ariens Platinum 24 2011 model. Runs perfect.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You should Let us Know Your Location. Someone Local may have an engine.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

My still runs, (did last spring when I changed oil, cleaned up, drained all the gas) but I wanted to have some ideas, just in case.

I just got a new throttle cable as this model used 2 different cable designs, one is backwards to original. I suspect different carb set up?

thanks ron3033


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just put a 212cc (6.5hp roughly) Predator on my 10M6 Ariens, runs great ....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Your Snowblower has a 1" crank pulley. Predator is a 3/4 crank; you will need to sleeve 
the predator crank to use the Original Ariens Pulley. Sleeves are available on Feepay, or you can make your own with bronze bushings from the local hardware store. If you're local to Ma. I have a 7hp tecumseh w/ 1" crank available.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Your Snowblower has a 1" crank pulley. Predator is a 3/4 crank; you will need to sleeve
> the predator crank to use the Original Ariens Pulley. Sleeves are available on Feepay, or you can make your own with bronze bushings from the local hardware store. If you're local to Ma. I have a 7hp tecumseh w/ 1" crank available.


Thanks, but not local. I am in Canada
ron3033

Edit I could not find Feepay about bushings.... curious to see them. Could you post addresses for sleeves. Thanks


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

3 4" to 1" inch w Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter Predator | eBay


----------



## Hillboy700 (Nov 14, 2016)

The predator 212 has a 3/4 inch shaft and the blower require a 1 inch what do I do for this problem?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Hillboy700 said:


> The predator 212 has a 3/4 inch shaft and the blower require a 1 inch what do I do for this problem?


Jackmels posted a link right above your post to the adapter that turns the 3/4 inch shaft into a 1 inch shaft so the pulley fits correctly


----------

